

Ebola Test Is Positive in Second Texas Health Worker - spikels
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/16/us/ebola-outbreak-texas.html

======
jostmey
This is just stupid - totally preventable. It is important to ask why this is
happening here in the United States. Our medical system is FUBAR (acronym from
saving "Private Ryan"). I guarantee that those nurses were concerned about
exposure but were too afraid to raise their concerns beyond some minor
quibbling. Our medical system has near zero transparency, and no one dares to
point out mistakes for fear of backlash. Silence and blind obedience already
spread unhindered through our medical system long before Ebola arrived.

~~~
crpatino
> Silence and blind obedience already spread unhindered through our medical
> system long before Ebola arrived.

Not just the medical system. "Shooting the messenger" is standard procedure
across most industries, so people learn pretty quickly to keep their heads low
and do as told.

